# Potential buck



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Was just curious what everyone though of this buck that I'm considering. He's currently 6 months. I think he looks great and for my area he's really not that far away.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! The pictures are small-ish and sideways so it's hard to tell a whole lot, but I think he looks like a good one. :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Like victory said it's kind if hard to tell by the pictures but from what I can see he looks good.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rotated pics


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like him  Balanced, pretty meaty, looking good for 6 months old!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Rotated pics


Yea sorry, not very computer savy haha.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Also, since this is my first buck that would be a permanent resident. I need to come up with housing for him. I was thinking of making an 8' x 8' lean-to style building and then having roughly a 48' x 48' (hopefully, maybe slightly smaller, will be doing some price checking on panels.) pen. The pen would be made out of the 16' x 50"ish panels, wood posts, and a strand of hot wire about nose height. The building (this is in the very rough gestimation stage) would be a square "G" shape with a roof over it....if that makes any sense at all, haha. So that one could go in and take a left and go around the corner....since almost all our wind comes from the northwest and it would be facing south. I also plan on keeping one of my quad weathers, as a buddy. 

Anything I'm missing? Hoping something like that would keep him in. I'm almost thinking I may have more problems keeping the does in, once they see that good look'n fellow just 100' away.


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

Id like to see alil more rump on him but all in all he looks like a nice buck. Got lots an lots of bone.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Update - I decided to get this buck, I'll be picking him up in two weeks. Pretty excited, I guess he's rather friendly and halter broke.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! He looks very handsome! I agree about lots of bone! Honestly, I think he'll get lots of butt too! We have a buck leaving tomorrow that looks so much like him in the pics, and he is also 6mo!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Tomorrows finally the day, get to go pick him up. It's a bit a of trip for us so it's taken awhile to even out a good date between both parties. Can't wait to get him home and maybe MAYBE a doe or two, depending.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, he looks good.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yay, he's here! I tried to get some pictures of him.....but he was very interested in the camera some most of them looked like this









Here's what I could take of him, he didn't like the idea of me standing away from him taking photos, so I'm trying to stretch as far as I can in all of them haha.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, he has nice soft eyes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, he looks good, even upside down , LOL


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

That's so odd why it did that lol....they weren't upside down on my ipad last night....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I don't know but, you can go in and try to correct it, if you wish.


----------

